# endo placement of frontal sinus stent



## nparmele (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone found a code for the placement of a stent (Stratus drug-eluting stent) in the frontal recess, done edoscopically?

I code for facility and doctor.  I'm having a tough time with the cpt and the icd-9 vol. 3 procedure codes.

Any assitance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## haileybspencer (May 29, 2015)

*sinus stents*

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-316831-859/QA-Is-there-a-C-code-for-sinus-stents.html

This article says to use C2625


----------



## catprocode (Apr 12, 2016)

*Unlisted*

We use unlisted CPT 31299 with fee attached for Propel stent in frontal sinus
the temporary codes 0406T and 0407T only include ethmoid sinus


----------

